# Does anyone else find this annoying?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I often randomly browse dog forums, even if I dont join, I enjoy reading various nutrition topics. I get really irritated when someone asks what is a good food to feed a dog, so people chime in and recommend various brands, etc. But theres also at least one person that says that it doesent matter what you feed as long as it satisfies AAFCO standards, or the only thing that matters is how the dogs body interprets the nutrients since protein is protein, regardless where it comes from whether its corn or meat. Forget about common sense, bioavailability, allergies just to name a few. By that theory we might as well feed them a mixture of old leather boots, crude oil and sprinkle with vitamins, hey, it satisfies the minimal guidelines set by AAFCO. Ugh. :tsk:

My favorite one from today "It doesent matter what you feed, its more important that your dog is well trained, loved and gets regular vet care" .. *facepalm*


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

YES! It drives me crazy! :shocked:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Those are the same people who eat trix, captain crunch, candy bars and cup cakes and believe they are doing their body good (never actually reading the ingredient label & forget the In MODERATION thoughts! Or lets have something healthier)along with feeding their dogs the same junky dog food ~again without reading the ingredient label!! Some people just feel if its approved by aafco well then it has to be ok. sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

At least they say you have to give regular vet care - they will need it.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Unosmom said:


> I often randomly browse dog forums, even if I dont join, I enjoy reading various nutrition topics. I get really irritated when someone asks what is a good food to feed a dog, so people chime in and recommend various brands, etc. But theres also at least one person that says that it doesent matter what you feed as long as it satisfies AAFCO standards, or the only thing that matters is how the dogs body interprets the nutrients since protein is protein, regardless where it comes from whether its corn or meat. Forget about common sense, bioavailability, allergies just to name a few. By that theory we might as well feed them a mixture of old leather boots, crude oil and sprinkle with vitamins, hey, it satisfies the minimal guidelines set by AAFCO. Ugh. :tsk:
> 
> My favorite one from today "It doesent matter what you feed, its more important that your dog is well trained, loved and gets regular vet care" .. *facepalm*


i was reading a forum ..and found a thread asking if the op's great pyr was too slim..and one of the posters asked the op what food she was feeding her pyr, and told the OP to feed a high quality kibble with good protein if she wasn't already....and said iams was her reccomendation -_-


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i was reading a forum ..and found a thread asking if the op's great pyr was too slim..and one of the posters asked the op what food she was feeding her pyr, and told the OP to feed a high quality kibble with good protein if she wasn't already....and said iams was her reccomendation -_-


another member on the same forums, called iams and eukanuba ''the goods stuff'.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I was actually reading a site about Vegan dogs and cats today. It was absolutely astonishing. They would not adopt cats every because cats are 'hunters' but when cats wandered into their yard they would feed them vegan cat food because

"At least they are eating some vegan food and therefore saving some animals' lives and evolving towards a more gentle diet". 

I can't imagine refusing to adopt a cat because cat's are carnivores. You don't even want to know how they recommend feeding the dogs.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Yaaaa......


This is a subject that I could go ON AND ON AND ON AND ON AND ON about!:lol:

Ive been asked on a couple forums to "step back and come back to the forum once you have cooled off" by a couple mods!:laugh: (non-dog forums....which caused me to laugh cause I knew I was doing the right thing!:lol


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Glad to hear I'm now the only one, I guess its funny that certain things that really aggravate me dont phase others in the least bit, while more "prominent" issues like politics put me to sleep.

Chowder- I dont even know what to say to that, my roommate is vegan and she subscribes to this magazine which I read for health articles since vegetarian diet for humans makes more sense then for dogs. Anyways, theres this ad for vegan cat food and it says something like " where do I get my taurine? its like me asking you where you get your protein"... yeah, lame. I hate when people push crap like that on poor defenseless animals who have no say in the matter.

This actually reminds me of an episode of animal cops, when they came across a hoarder who fed her cats a blend of cooked rice and veggies, all cats were emaciated and most went blind. Really sad.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Unosmom said:


> Glad to hear I'm now the only one, I guess its funny that certain things that really aggravate me dont phase others in the least bit, while more "prominent" issues like politics put me to sleep.


What is this 'politics' that you speak of? Some kind of new dog food?:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

> What is this 'politics' that you speak of? Some kind of new dog food?


Yes, the kind that leaves bad aftertaste in the mouth


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I, too, could go on and on about feeding carnivores vegan. To me, it is neglect. You know full well that your animal is a carnivore yet you feed him along YOUR guidelines. If an owner cares about their dog or cat, they will feed him the food they are meant to eat. Vegan is not it.

The clip is about Che, a dog owned by a vegan family who feeds him vegan dog food. This is one of the longest clips about Che, but one episode, in particular (might even be this one) has a side storyline about his meat deprivation. This neighborhood tends to have a lot of edible pets go missing...

Goode Family vegan dog - YouTube


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Hah, thats great!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

When I worked at a daycare in Boulder, CO one of our regulars was a gay (male) couple with a flat-coated retriever named Tucker. 

Both men were vegetarian. 

We were talking about feeding one time, and this was before I discovered raw and my dogs were on Wellness. They told me that after rescuing him, Tucker told them that the reason he was so depressed was not that he was in a no-kill shelter for 9 months, but that he was being forced to eat other animals, and then felt guilty. He told his owners that he didn't want to eat other animals any more. The men put him on some vegetarian dog food. 
Then, Tucker was happy all the time. (gee, could it be that he was out of the shelter? NO! It's the veggie food) Any time someone around him was eating meat, he would stare at them intently, like he wanted to ask them to stop, but see, not everyone can "hear" Tucker. It would make him very upset, he'd even begin to drool- from anxiety. 

Not long after, Tucker told his dads he was gay. 



I kid you not, they told me these stories with PRIDE. And, it was clear, every ounce of their being believed firmly in what they were telling me. :suspicious:


----------



## PennyGreyhuahua (Aug 13, 2011)

good post! what's even more annoying for me is whenever they said dogs do need grains! are you serious?:twitch:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

You are just telling me this for $**ts and giggles, right??? Please? Tucker told them he felt guilty??? It's a good thing people like that aren't allowed to own a dog. Well, they shouldn't be. Are you serious on the "Tucker told them he was gay" part? Or was that you being facetious? Oh! Some of it has to be a lie!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> You are just telling me this for $**ts and giggles, right??? Please? Tucker told them he felt guilty??? It's a good thing people like that aren't allowed to own a dog. Well, they shouldn't be. Are you serious on the "Tucker told them he was gay" part? Or was that you being facetious? Oh! Some of it has to be a lie!!!


No No No. It is the story, as told by his owners, to me. NONE is fabricated on my part. 
The weirdest part of the whole thing, was they really honestly seemed to firmly believe that what they were telling me was a true account, though OBVIOUSLY such a thing doesn't happen. 

Not a doubt in my mind, if I gave Tucker a big juicy slab of beef... he'd be guilt free. LOL


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

PuppyPaws said:


> Not a doubt in my mind, if I gave Tucker a big juicy slab of beef... he'd be guilt free. LOL


Don't do it. Tucker will tell on you and you'll lose one of your regulars.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> When I worked at a daycare in Boulder, CO one of our regulars was a gay (male) couple with a flat-coated retriever named Tucker.
> 
> Both men were vegetarian.
> 
> ...


God help me I cannot stand the clueless anymore. :wacko::crazy::doh::der:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

That has to be the most astonishing crock of crap I have ever heard in my life. I would have offered to set down a bowl of dog food next to some fresh meat and see what he chooses. Leave him in a room alone with them so no one is "pressuring him".


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> Tucker told them that the reason he was so depressed was not that he was in a no-kill shelter for 9 months, but that he was being forced to eat other animals, and then felt guilty.
> 
> :suspicious:


So the next time I hear those voices in my head telling me that people are idiots, I'll know it's really just one of the dogs 'talking' to me!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Plants have feelings, too!


----------



## DazzleKitty (Aug 23, 2011)

I just find it annoying in general when someone doesn't give a crap about the nutrients their dog is getting. When I found out how disgusting some foods are (foods I found out I was feeding my own dog previously!) with having euthanized pets, roadkill, and other disgusting things in it, my parents still thought it's fine to feed it to her. The dog doesn't know what she's eating and doesn't care. I know maybe I am personifying my dog, but I seriously doubt she'd willingly cannibalize her own species. 

Some argue it's better to have the dog eat unhealthy food than be homeless. I can see their point, but if you are going to have a dog, I think you should also invest in their health. We are responsible for them once we take them into our home. Dogs need a healthy diet too.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I agree. The way I feel about owning an animal is that when you agree to take a dog into your home, you are agreeing to take proper care of it which includes making sure it is getting the best vet care possible, the exercise it needs, the love and attention they need, and *the proper food*. Feeding dogs crap food just because it's cheap should be considered neglect, but sadly, it isn't.

I should edit that. I make it sound like I am rubbing raw in people's faces. I should say a high quality food. Not all people are comfortable with raw. So those who aren't comfortable with raw should feed a high quality kibble.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I agree. The way I feel about owning an animal is that when you agree to take a dog into your home, you are agreeing to take proper care of it which includes making sure it is getting the best vet care possible, the exercise it needs, the love and attention they need, and *the proper food*. Feeding dog's crap food just because it's cheap should be considered neglect, but sadly, it isn't.
> 
> *I should edit that. I make it sound like I am rubbing raw in people's faces. I should say a high quality food. Not all people are comfortable with raw. So those who aren't comfortable with raw should feed a high quality kibble.*


HAHHAHA, Jess.....I TOTALLY wrote something EXACTLY like that(on another forum) and did NOT edit it!LOL I dont think I would have here either!LOL (SOOO....kudos to you!:tongue


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HAHHAHA, Jess.....I TOTALLY wrote something EXACTLY like that(on another forum) and did NOT edit it!LOL I dont think I would have here either!LOL (SOOO....kudos to you!:tongue


I don't think I would have if this wasn't in the kibble section. I'm a raw feeder posting in the kibble section so I don't want to be disrespectful.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

wags said:


> Those are the same people who eat trix, captain crunch, candy bars and cup cakes and believe they are doing their body good (never actually reading the ingredient label & forget the In MODERATION thoughts! Or lets have something healthier)along with feeding their dogs the same junky dog food ~again without reading the ingredient label!! Some people just feel if its approved by aafco well then it has to be ok. sheesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMDog! Do not, diss the cupcakes!  I don't get them often, but when I do they sure do make this body happy :biggrin:

Seriously though, I agree.


----------

